# Redscape Poodles



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie is from redscape and so is another pup on the site, blanking on who though.

Please feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## eonxblue (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I see you're located in NJ. ******* Poodles in Rochester has gorgeous reds and apricots. I met her at a dog show and she was lovely- very willing to chat about her breeding and quite pleasant. I held one of her seven month old red pups for a while and he was the most beautiful red puppy. Her adults are rather impressive as well. And- she would be driving distance for you. 

There was a recent thread here which you may have seen, in which the OP described a negative experience with ******* and did not buy a puppy from her. I don't dispute her experience, but I had the opposite impression and would very much consider one of her dogs. It just isn't the right time for me now.

Maybe you want to contact her and decide for yourself? Good luck- keep us posted. 

Here's the link


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

The link to the Rochester breeder isn't showing up. Do you know the breeder's name?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck in your search. I know if you do your research you will be certain to find the perfect pup for you.


----------

